# Black & White Challenge: centered



## gk fotografie (Sep 5, 2020)

Welcome!

This challenge is all about learning to 'think - see - create' in black & white and not just randomly converting color photos. 

_So, have fun!_


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 6, 2020)

Bummer on the last one. I enjoy these a lot. I'm scanning some (2) 120 HP5+ today, that was shot yesterday and developed in Xtol +3. I've been trying to like HP5+ but just not getting the look I want, maybe this recipe will get it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mjcmt (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 6, 2020)

My buds on a smoke break. Jackson, MI


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Sep 7, 2020)

First thing I thought of:


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Sep 8, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 197001 View attachment 197002



The lighthouse has great contrast for B&W.  I struggle with this.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 8, 2020)

I am not happy about this one.....may have to stop feeding birds.....

 Willard !


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 8, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> may have to stop feeding birds.....



Where's your Hawk?


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 8, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > may have to stop feeding birds.....
> ...


All the rabbits are gone.. most of the squirrels ..so yes.. where's the hawk when you need them .I did not know these guys climb trees too......


----------



## johngpt (Sep 8, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> I did not know these guys climb trees too......


They survived the demise of the dinosaurs...


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 9, 2020)

(grave ornament of earthenware)

View attachment 197146


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 9, 2020)

IR (Hoya R72 filter)

View attachment 197152


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 9, 2020)

View attachment 197168


----------



## snowbear (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 9, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 197001 View attachment 197002
> ...


Thanks


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 10, 2020)

View attachment 197233


----------



## johngpt (Sep 10, 2020)

ladder and window

.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 10, 2020)

swallow's nest 

.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 11, 2020)

Thought I'd center along the horizontal line.





Oleander

.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Sep 11, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Thought I'd center along the horizontal line.



You maverick!  Very nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 11, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Thought I'd center along the horizontal line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can even center outside if you want


----------



## johngpt (Sep 11, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd center along the horizontal line.
> ...


Sort of the middle of the center outskirts?


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Sep 12, 2020)

you just keep me hangin' on

.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 12, 2020)




----------

